# Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore



## PsychoBo (4. Dezember 2008)

Wie Outlaw Jack bereits in diesem Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142430
  geschrieben hat, war es für uns mal wieder Zeit die Karibik etwas unsicher zu machen. Mit steigender Anzahl an Besuchen Tobagos, ist auch unsere Vorbereitung besser geworden. So haben wir uns dieses Mal mit sehr guten Informationen aus besagtem Forum versorgt.
  Dort konnten wir gute Informationen zu Zeiten und Stellen finden. Falls jemand einen Trip nach Tobago plant und dort vom Ufer aus angeln will, so kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen in diesem Forum sich etwas einzulesen.  


  „Tobago 2008 Inshore“

  Im folgendem habe ich mal ein paar meiner diesjährigen Tobago Erlebnisse zusammen geschrieben. Meine Schilderungen befassen sich ausschließlich mit der Angelei vom Ufer aus. („Inshore“)
*
  Erster Versuch*
Am 2. Tag sollte das Angelgerät eingeweiht werden. Wir suchten dazu das südliche Ende der Insel auf. Wir kamen um ca. 16 Uhr an gewählter Stelle an und liefen erst mal etwas das Ufer ab, um die Lage zu checken. Wir konnte ein paar fleißige Pelikane beobachten, wie sie sich immer wieder in die Fluten stürzten um kleine Fische zu erbeuten. Das bedeutete für uns Futterfische = beste Voraussetzungen für das Vorhandensein von unseren Zielfischen. Tarpon, Snook, Jacks oder ähnliche Räuber. Mein Herz schlug schneller. 
Pelikan Video (anderer Tag, selbe Stelle) 


  Wir versuchten so nah wie möglich an die jagenden Pelikane heranzukommen. Dazu mussten wir uns durch den Busch schlagen, der unmittelbar hinter dem schmalen Strand bzw. den Felsen begonnen hat. Endlich auf Höhe der Pelikane angekommen, wurde hastig ein Rapala Skitter Walk montiert. Erster Wurf, erster Attacke! Allerdings in Form einer TROTTEL -Lumme! (Habe keine Ahnung, um welches Federvieh es sich da wirlich gehandelt hat). Dieser Klumpen Federn hat so an meinem Wobbler gefallen gefunden, dass ich mehr damit beschäftigt war den Attacken des Vogels auszuweichen, als mich noch aufs Angeln konzentrieren zu können. Da der Vogel Da die Stelle sowieso etwas „eng“ und buschig zum Angeln war, entschlossen wir uns wieder in Richtung Strand zu wandern. Dort angekommen sahen wir ein paar Einheimische, die bestückt mit Handleinen ihrem Angelglück nachgingen. Bis auf einen Haufen Tarpon-Schuppen, konnten wir keinen frischen Fang beobachten. Wir suchten etwas Abseits der einheimischen Anglern den Strand auf und fingen dort an zu angeln. Da auf Tobago bereits zw. halb und viertel vor 6 die Sonne unter geht, ging es bereits in großen Schritten dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen. Nur noch wenig Zeit, um im Hellen zu fischen...

  Die Pelikane waren nun zahlreicher und stets damit beschäftigt sich den Bauch vorm Schlafengehen vollzuschlagen. Zwischen den Vögeln waren immer mal Schwanzflossen zu sehen, die die Oberfläche durchbrachen. Die Spannung stieg...  Ich montierte einen Skitter Pop an die Rute und warf fleißig in Richtung raubender Vögel. Nach ein paar Minuten hatte ich die richtige Behandlung des Skitter Pops in Griff und bekam die erste Fisch-Attacke an der Oberfläche. Dieses Mal kein Vogel. |supergri 
Der Folgewurf sollte es sein. Ich warf aus und holte den Popper so schnell ich konnte, kombiniert mit „Twitchen“ wieder ein. Eine heftige Attacke und meine Shimano Exage STC 240 war krumm. Die ersten 30-50 m Schnur waren innerhalb weniger Sekunden von der Rolle abgespult. Heftige Gegenwehr, gleich Adrenalin pur! Jetzt bloß nichts falsch machen und den Fisch verlieren. Ich rechnete mit einem kleinen Bonito oder ähnlichem. Nach einem tollen Drill an leichter Spinnrute mit 12er Fireline kam eine schöne ca. 60er Spanische Makrele in Strandnähe. Welch ein Start! Tag, Abendessen und vielleicht auch der Urlaub waren gerettet!  













*Der erste Kontakt mit einem Jack*
  Kurz nach Sonnenaufgang angekommen, fingen wir mit Fischen von einem Betonsteg aus an. Köder der Wahl war mal wieder ein Skitter Pop Popper von Rapala. Bereits nach dem 2-3 Wurf wurde der Köder attackiert. Leider hatte sich der Fisch nicht gehakt, so dass ich wieder voller Enthusiasmus den nächsten Wurf vorbereitete. Schöner Wurf, ganz in die Nähe wo ich vorher die Attacke des Fisches hatte. 
  Der Köder wurde wieder sehr schnell, mit Twitch-Bewegungen eingeholt. Zack, da war wieder eine Attacke. Ich konnte durch die Polbrille einen ordentlichen Jack erkennen, der  den Köder verfolgt. Ich habe alles aus mir rausgeholt und die Einzugsgeschwindigkeit noch mal erhöht. Da erfolgte auch schon der grandiose Biss, ca 3 m vor meinen Füßen! Ein Jack mit vielleicht 4-5 kg nahm meinen Popper. Es folgte eine grandiose Flucht von vielleicht 80m bis 100 m, bis der Fisch zu stehen kam. Der Fisch nahm nun keine Schnur mehr, jedoch spürte ich in der Schnur ein Kratzen, was wahrscheinlich durch einen Riffblock verursacht wurde... 
  Bruchteile von Sekunden später war die Schnur schlaff und der Fisch samt Rapala verloren. 
  Damn! 
  Weiteres Angeln vom Betonsteg aus erbrachte an diesem Tag keine Erfolge mehr. 

*
  Der erste Jack*
  Wir fischten am Rand einer einsamen Bucht von den Felsen aus. Wir erreichten die Angelstelle etwa 2 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang und versuchten unser Glück mit diversen Ködern in Form von Poppern oder flach/tieflaufenden Wobblern. Da sich nach einiger Zeit außer den obligatorischen Nachläufern in Form von Hornhechten kein Erfolg einstellte, wechselte ich auf einen schlanken Tobi, mit dem ich wenigstens einen Hornhecht fangen wollte. Gesagt getan... Die Hornhechte verfolgten und attackierten auch den Tobi, doch dank der Bissweise der Hornis auch hier keine Erfolge. Ich probierte noch einige Minuten weiter einen Hornhecht zu fangen, als mein Tobi direkt von der Oberfläche durch einen Fisch genommen wird. Kaum drüber nachgedacht, schon war die Rute krumm und der Fisch nahm fleißig Schnur. So soll es sein. J 
  Doch anstatt nach draußen zu ziehen, schlägt der Fisch einen Linksbogen ein, auf direkten Kurs in die Buch. Dumm, dass da zwischen Bucht und mir noch eine riesige Felsnase stand. Also in Windeseile dem Fisch über die scharfkantigen Felsen gefolgt... Nachdem ich endlich die Spitze der Felsnase erreicht habe konnte ich auch anfangen den Fisch besser unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Bald konnte man den Fisch erkennen. Ein schöner Jack kam aus der Tiefe empor. Welch ein Anblick! Nach einigen Fluchten konnte der Fisch mit Hilfe einer größeren Welle auf den Felsen gelandet werden. Geschafft, der erste Jack des Urlaubs war gelandet! Ein schöner Horse-Eye-Jack  





1. Jack






*Bonefish – der ultimative D(th)rill*
  Neben diversen richtigen Räubern stand auch Bonefish auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben. Dazu suchten wir uns einen Strandabschnitt mit vorgelagerten Flachwasserbereichen mit Seegras aus. Leider sind die „Flats“ auf Tobago nicht so ausgeprägt, wie in anderen karibischen Ländern, so dass man im Schnitt doch ca. 1-1,2 m Wasser über diesen Flats hat. Ein Tailing von Bones war hier nicht zu erkennen. Trotz dieser erschwerten Bedingungen fingen wir an diesen tollen Strandabschnitt zu beangeln. Das angenehm temperierte Wasser stand uns bis zur Hüfte. So lässt sich das Angeln aushalten. J 

  Fast direkt zu Beginn des Angelns packte sich ein ca. 50er Barrakuda den Bucktailjig, der eigentlich für die Bones gedacht war. Nach einem relativ unspektakulären Drill war auch für diesen Tag wieder das Abendessen gesichert. 

Doch nun weiter mit dem eigentlichen Zielfisch... Wir beangelten die ausgesuchte Stelle noch weitere 1,5 Std... Kein Biß, kein Fisch mehr seit langem. Als ich vom Kopf her eigentlich schon wieder auf dem Rückweg zum Strand und zu unseren Taschen war, bekam ich einen Biß, welcher sofort von mir mit einem Anschlag quittiert wurde. Ich verlor im Anschluss direkt mal so ca. 100m Schnur. Das muss ein Bone sein, Einfach phänomenal!  Nach etlichen atemberaubenden  Fluchten bekam ich den Fisch zu sehen. Ein wirklich guter Bonefish kam im Knietiefen Wasser an die Oberfläche. Gelandet ein paar Fotos und ab zurück ins kühlende Nass. Welch ein Tag! Mein erster Bonefish und dann noch so ein schöner Brocken! (Ich habe den Fisch nicht gemessen, nur an die Rute gehalten. Ergebnis etwas mehr als 60 cm). 

...da strahlt das Anglerherz. 





  Der Bonefish-Drill hat mich wirklich infiziert. Leider hatte es zeitlich nur noch für einen weiteren Versuch an der Stelle gereicht, wo wir allerdings nur „Beifang“ in Form von kleinen Barrakudas und einem ordentlichen Schnappern landen konnten. ...but the ghosts of the flats didn’t show up. 

  Bo


----------



## PsychoBo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

*




*


Beifang
Barrakuda







Sanddiver, gell Jack 






*Resümee* 

  Tobago bietet sehr vielseitige Angelmöglichkeiten. Die Vorteile dieser relativ kleinen Insel, liegen in der Erreichbarkeit der verschiedenen Angelstellen. Wenn man ein Auto zur Verfügung hat, sind alle Angelstellen gut zu erreichen. Ein teures Guiding ist nicht unbedingt nötig und viele interessante Fischarten sind vom Ufer aus auch ohne Boot zu erreichen. Leider sind die besten Angelgründe nur dann auch erfolgsversprechend, wenn man zur richtigen Zeit vor Ort ist. Ganz genau das ist auch entscheidend über Erfolge und Misserfolge. Die besten Uhrzeiten liegen jeweils 1 Stunde vor und nach Sonnenauf- bzw. Sonnenunter-gang. Wenn man auch andere Dinge als Angeln im Urlaub vor hat, kann einem schon mal das Aufstehen um 5 Uhr morgens sehr schwer fallen.  

  Ich kann garantieren, dass es bestimmt nicht mein letzter Aufenthalt in Tobago war. Alleine schon wegen der fehlenden Tarponfänge habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen. Zeitweise waren geschätzte 30 Fische (zw. 5 und 15 kg) in Wurfweite. Wir haben stundenlang mit KuKödern versucht den einen oder anderen zu haken. Ohne große Erfolge, wenn man mal von 2-3 kurzen Kontakten absieht. Auch wenn wir eine wirklich große Auswahl an Mustern dabei hatten, hat nichts der Muster den Tarponen wirklich zugesagt. Live bait in Form der gejagten Sprotten/Heringen (Atlantic Sprats) standen uns leider nicht zur Verfügung. 

  Mein genutztes Tackle:

  Shimano Exage 240 STC
  Shimano Spirex 
  Powerline 0,12 mm 


  Von uns (vom Ufer aus) gefangene Fischarten:

  Palometa
  Barrakuda
  Horse-Eye-Jack
  Green-Back-Jack
  Diverse Grunts
  Diverse Schnapper
  Snook
  Bonefish
  Hornhecht
  Sanddiver / EidechsenfischJ 
  Conny/Chub Grouper


----------



## outlaw Jack (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Hi,
Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen noch eine kleine “inshore” Geschichte zu ergänzen. In der Nähe vom Kolumbus Point, südwestlich von Tobago sind zwei ausgeprägte Buchten die wir auch als Ziel ansteuerten. Das schöne an dieser Bucht ist, das man vom Ufer aus direkt über ein Riff seine Köder werfen kann. Zugegeben, die Bucht erreicht man nicht ganz einfach. Man muß ein gutes Stück durch den Busch laufen (es gibt aber einen Weg), störend sind die Mücken. Man sollte schon etwas trittsicher sein damit man auf den sehr spitzen Klippen an der Uferkante nicht stolpert. Den Platz haben wir über Google Earth erspäht.



Wir gingen auf den östlichsten Punkt in der Bucht um den Wind zumindest ein wenig beim Auswerfen im Rücken zu haben. Wir schleuderten verschieden Oberflächenköder (Tobis, Popper, Flachlaufwobbler) über eine Stunde über das Riff. Außer den von uns nicht gemochten Hornhechten zeigten keine Fische Interesse an unseren Ködern. Nach einem Gewaltwurf Richtung Strand der Bucht folgte endlich ein großer Fisch meinem Jenzi 30g Mefoblinker. Sofort stiegt die Aufregung und wir warfen unsere Köder in die Nähe des Fisches. Psychobo sah, dass es sich um ein Barrakuda handelte. Der Fisch war ebenso aufgeregt und er folgte immer wieder völlig hysterisch unseren Ködern, biss aber nicht. Das ging so ca. 1 1/2 Minuten bis er nicht mehr zu sehen war. Ich schleuderte wieder mein Köder in die Mitte der Bucht, ließ aber durch eine Spinnstop meinen Köder kurz absinken, und peng, der Barrakuda nahm ihn und zog mit ihm davon. Adrenalin pur schoss mir durch die Adern als er das erste mal aus dem Wasser schoß und klatschend wieder eintauchte. Er nahm fleißig Schnur von der Rolle als er Richtung freies Meer abzog. Er sprang dann ein zweites mal, nur wesentlich weiter draußen und änderte dann sein Richtung parallel zum Ufer. Ich versuchte Schnur zu gewinnen. Nach ca. 2 Minuten erschlaffte sie aber und ich kurbelte ein. Der Köder war noch dran, der Drilling war ein wenig aufgebogen, der Fisch war weg. Ca. 120 cm + würde ich den Barrakuda schätzen, mein bisher größter Fisch vom Ufer aus mit dem ich je an der Leine Gassi gegangen bin, leider ist er mir abgehauen, hm…….!!!
Sicherlich wäre die Landung ein Problem geworden aber keiner unserer Fisch war “inshore” größer. 
Sanddiver Alter......|kopfkrat
Na ja egal, Fische die man nicht landet zählen nicht, oder !?

Petri, Ya man !
Outlaw jack


----------



## hans albers (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

.. top bericht..

"neidisch werd"..:c


danke jungs

greetz

lars


----------



## GreenMonsta (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Schliesse mich meinem Vorredner an : Geile Fische,und mal in der Karibik zu angeln ist ja echt mal ein Traum !

Wie läuft das denn da ab,ich denke mal sowas wie eine Tageskarte braucht man da nicht,oder?

lg,Ben


----------



## ralle (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

#6#6#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Genial, solche Inshore-Berichte müßte es viel mehr geben.


----------



## outlaw Jack (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Hallo,

Tageskarte braucht man dort nicht, jeder angelt wie, wo und wann er will. 
Conder Flüge z. Z. unter 500.- €, sorry für die Werbung,

petri ya man

outlaw jack


----------



## Tortugaf (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Super Urlaub u. Angelausflug.#h Ich kenne auch das Gefühl in den Wellen zu stehen u.sich die Füsse vom Sand massieren zu lassen.Ich mag es sehr, ich war in Cuba u.auch in Mexico an der Karibe u.habe dort gefischt.Ist total Sucht gefährdend das Fischen hier.Bin jetzt am Pazifik auch hier gibt es schöne grosse Fische in der Brandung.Bonfish u.Jacks habe ich auch wieder beim Schnorcheln an der Playa gesehen.Man glaubt es kaum was da alles so rumschwimmt.Ich sehe hier keine 20 Meter von Ufer Fische mit bis zu 10 kg Gewicht  in den Wellen. Morgens u.abends die Peitsche zuschwingen nach diesen Vertrettern ist immer wieder ein Genuss.Ist aber nicht leicht sie an den Haken zukriegen.Mit euren Fischer so glaube ich hab ihr auch ein Treffer gehabt,er scheint in Ordnung zu sein.Viele hätte mit euch nur das Wasser mit den Wobblern gepflügt u.die Hand aufgehalten.Die Nummer mit den Köderfischen hat euch echt nach vorne gebracht.G.tortugaf :m


----------



## Marlin1 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Genau, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erlebten !!

Warum eigentlich Little Big Game ??
Das war doch Fun Fishing von Allerfeinsten ! 

Game Fische sind im warmen Meer doch alle Arten 
und Cobia haben noch nicht viele Leute gefangen.

Die sind viel seltener und schmecken ausserdem viel besser
als z.b. Billfische. Die Livebait Fischerei ist immer am spannensten und vielseitigsten. Da weiß man nie was passiert.
Aber der Erfolg rechtfertigt immer jeden Aufwand um die Baits
zu besorgen.

Wirklich toller Bericht von euren Erlebnissen, vielen Dank dafür.
:vik:

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## herrfrick (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Hallo outlaw Jack,

ist das die  _Shimano Exage 240 STC Tele _bis 30g Wg?
Fliege im Februar auf Grenada und Carriacou und will natürlich das richtige Tackle einpacken. 
Da würde meine Reisetele (50-80 g) völlig ausreichen.Was sollte man noch unbedingt mitnehmen was man zwar braucht aber vor Ort kaum bekommt?


----------



## outlaw Jack (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Hi,

Psychobo und ich benutzten jeweils Steckruten 2.40 Meter 40g Shimano Ruten für das inshore Angeln. In einem englischen Forum (mytobago.info) werden längere Ruten (bis 3.oo Meter) bevorzugt und empfohlen. Ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit der 2.40er aber ich hatte bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen mit größeren Ruten zu angeln. Daher fehlt mir der Vergleich. Was möchtest du wie fangen?

ya man, 

outlaw jack


----------



## jvonzun (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

hallo, 
toller Bericht. Ich war im Februar 2008 in Tobago im Hotel Tropikist. Leider waren zu dieser Zeit nicht viele Fische da. Laut der Einheimischen sei es zu anderen Jahreszeiten dort sehr gut. Habe täglich 6h geangelt und hatte in der ganzen Woche 3 Tarpon dran, alle verloren. 80lbs Hardmono wurde duchgebissen!Bester Köder waren kleine Köfis, die man mit einem Wurfnetz fangen kann!
LG


----------



## herrfrick (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Mahlzeit,
fangen will ich eigentlich alles was geht, Hauptschache Spaß, keine Rekordjagd.
Hier wird die Ausrüstung, vor allem deren Gewicht,  die Grenze bestimmen, da wir recht leicht reisen wollen.
Will meine 2,4m Reisetele 50- 80g WG und ne 7kg Schnur (getestet) mitnehmen. Als Schnur hol ich ggf. noch ne 15 lbs Powerpro weil mir die 7 kg Monotec von Hemmingway durch den Überzug zu empfindlich ist. 
Schätzt Ihr ne Tele als zu empfindlich ein? Müßte mir sonst noch ne Reisesteckrute zulegen.
Im Moment weiß ich noch nicht viel über die Infrastruktur dort, bin noch am suchen.
Da vor Ort Fische gefangen werden. gehe ich davon aus, daß man die fängigen Köder auch vor Ort besorgen kann.
Werde daher für den Notfall bloß ein paar Oberflächenköder und Meefoblinker mitnehmen, verschiedene Haken, bissl Stahl- und Fluor-Vorfach und Wirbel usw..
Falls die Fische größer werden muß ich dann halt vor Ort schauen wie ich zurecht komme.
Carriacou soll ja noch recht verträumt sein, da kann man sicher mit den Leuten vor Ort reden ggf. rausfahren. 

Petri!


----------



## outlaw Jack (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Hi,

ich denke mit der Tele für inshore müsstest du hinkommen. Erwarte aber nicht zu viel von den einheimischen Angelläden, die haben oft nur Zeug fürs Handleinenfischen. Ich würde dir ein paar gute Popper (Rapala, Yo-zuri) zw. 25-45 g empfehlen hier zu kaufen und auch ein paar 10-12 cm Wobbler Flachläufer, besser natürliche Farben z. B. hatten wir gute Bisse auf grüne Markrele.
Schalte 120 cm - 150 cm Hardmono vor, am besten ohne Wirbel mit Allbrightknoten. Wenn du einen Tarpon drauf bekommst viel Spaß. Bei Ausfahrten mit dem Boot wird deine Tele möglicherweise zu schwach sein.
Psychbo > wie hießen den die Dinger auf die der Bonefish/Barracuda/Snapper/Jack gebissen hat, ich habs vergessen?

Ich glaube wir würden uns alle freuen wenn du wieder da bist und etwas darüber schreibst wie´s gewesen ist.

viel Erfolg,

Outlaw Jack


----------



## powermike1977 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

moin,
geiler bericht! mal ne frage-was fuer n wg hat die shimano exage, und war das die teleskop spin reiserute oder eine andere? wie gross war die rolle? ich hatte in aus und nz die exage mini telespin wg 10-30mit, ne 15er lb powerpro und ca 1m 27er mono als schlagschnur auf ner technium 2500fa-und damit kahwais und forellen zu baendigen war das geilste angeln ever . kann mir aber vorstellen das das gute stueck bei groesseren jacks nachgibt-rute wie rolle.
cheers,

mike


----------



## PsychoBo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich muss eigentlich gerade arbeiten, weswegen ich mit dem Schreiben etwas eingeschränkt bin.  
Aus diesem Grund sind meine Antworten auf eventuelle Fragen auch etwas versteckt. 

@powermike und Herrfrick
Die exage hat, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, "nur" 40gr WG, in der 2.40m Version. Ich fische die eigentlich immer mit 2,40, da ist sie etwas härter, als mit 2,70 m. Als Rolle habe ich eine Sh. Spirex genommen. Da passen ungefähr 250m von der 12er Fireline (NICHT Powerline, wie ich geschrieben hatte) drauf. Die 250 m braucht man mindestens. Selbst bei kleineren Fischen waren schnell mal 100-150m weg.
Allgemein, ob Steck oder Teleskop ist gwöhnungssache. Ich bin sicher die exage Tele ist auch eine gute Rute. Ich habe mich allerdings sehr an die Aktion und das Handling von Steckruten gewöhnt, weswegen ich nur noch solche Ruten benutze. 

Wenn ich schon eine geeignete Tele hätte und mir das Angeln mit dieser Rute Spaß macht, würde ich nichts neues kaufen. 
Wenn ich persönlich mir nun was neues anschaffen würde, würde ich mir die Shimano speedmaster xh stc holen. Die hat bis 100 gr Wurfgewicht. 
Mit der Exage mini kannst du garantiert dort angeln und auch fangen. Allerdings bei größeren Fischen kann es eine Gratwanderung werden. 
Für Bones bestimmt extreme geil!  Ganz wichtig... Geeignete Köder für die Bonefish einpacken! (wenn es Flats und Aussichten auf diese Spezie auf Carriacou und Grenada bestehen) Bucktailjig in Rosa und 7gr gingen sehr gut auf kleine Barrakudas, Jacks und auch Bonefish. Diese Köder hatte ich für die Bones dabei. Gefunden und bestellt habe ich diese Jigs allerdings nur in den USA in onlineshops. 

Allegemein zum WG: Ich finde, dass man mit den 40gr WG schon an die Grenzen der Rute kommen kann. Aber mit 40gr WG machen Jacks auch mit 1-2 kg Spaß! 
Bei größeren hat man erst mal keine Chance den Run zu stoppen. Die Gefahr gespoolt zu werden ist da schon gegeben. Ich "kenne" aber Angler, die in der Karibik erfolgreich 12 kg Jacks mit leichten Spinnruten (WG um die 40gr) gefangen haben. 

Nochmal@herrfrick

Vor Ort auf gescheites Angelzeug zu hoffen, kann schief gehen. Wirbel, Blei und Haken wird man aber in 90% der Fälle immer finden. Kunstköder würde ich stets mitnehmen. Ruten würde ich eher nicht vor Ort kaufen, es sei denn es führt kein anderer Weg daran vorbei.

@jvonzun 

Wo hast du denn überall geangelt? Auf den Steinstegen oder eher hinten an der Kerosinpumpstelle? 

Grüße
Boris


----------



## herrfrick (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo, welche Stärken an Hardmono oder Fluorcarbon habe Ihr bei  Inshore vorn dran gebaut? 

Habe noch 0,62 Fluorcarbon rumliegen. Ist das stabil genug?

Hat ein Stahlvorfach zu große Scheuchwirkung oder spricht etwas anderes dagegen?

Euer Jamaikabericht klang ja leider nicht so erfolgreich wie Tobago.

Auf jeden Fall erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Herrfrick


----------



## outlaw Jack (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Hi Herrfrick,

ich hatte 0,70 er die ca. 28 kg trägt. Deine 0,62 sollte auch reichen. Wichtig ist, daß du keine Wirbel oder knotenlose Verbinder zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach baust weil sonst die Fische auch diesen attackieren. Verwende den Allbrightknoten. 
Ich würde nicht mehr nach Jamaica fliegen, Tobago ist in allen Bereichen besser.

gruß, Outlaw Jack


----------



## outlaw Jack (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, Inshore*

Hopla, inshore war es 0,35 er, ebenfalls mit Albrightknoten,
Stahl hatten wir selten oder gar nicht verwendet. Hardmono sollte reichen.
Offshore hat unser Fischer eine Stahlsehne von 10 - 15 cm an das Ende der Hardmono geknüpft.

gruß, O J


----------

